# earl's repair shop and p99



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

wtf?? $799 for a walther p99....???!!!

all german made per their website..that's a litte steep...

gonna call budguns tomorrow ...$523..

geeshhhh


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Everything there costs a fortune. U should see what he wants to hard chrome a slide.

If U call him, I hear he is interesting to talk to, but will get very upset if you mention the P99's imported by S&W and compare them to the ones he sells.

When the A/S models were not being imported, I would imagine that he might have had a bit more business. But, seems they are importing them again since Spring 06 - at least for now...

Some people, for whatever reason, don't want the words "Smith and Wesson" stamped on the slide, so they pay the money. It is also my understanding that he carries all sorts of parts and is very knowledgable. But yea, his prices are too high.

Do U have any large gun shows in your area?

When I picked up my PS90 last month, I saw an A/S P99. It was being sold by Bachman Gun and Pawn out of Dallas. It was new. Try Googling them and I'll bet U can find their phone #. Maybe they will ship.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Well I wanna give my 2 cents here....
Earl yes is steep in price..... but keep in mind that
1. He is a "one man" shop kinda guy... well I heard he does have some employees but it's a family run store
2. If you can't find it .... Earl has it... and the talk is that many parts (springs and stuff like that) S&W is on backorder and while Earl is more he has the stuff in stock...or maybe for a lefty to find a ambi slide relase P99
3. Earl does go to Germany to pick his stuff out himself... and he carries things from Walther you and I might only ever see pictures of (like the WA2000)
4. The Euro to $ conversion as of late sucks big times..... so I doubt he has much room for profits at this time....

I have not bought a gun from Earl but have bought a threaded barrel and many other parts from him and he is a top notch guy...... 
Like Shipreck said he might be a bit bitter towards S&W but that is understandable IMHO...


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

so his p99's ARE all german made..no S & W logo then i take it..lol

hmmmmmmm...tempting ..all german made..but u said s &w logo is merely a stamp for them being an importer...there are no s &w parts..ie slide etc..
is this right?

ship..last month i attended the crossroads of the west gun show here in las vegas but at the time i was not yet interested in the walther so i didn't check them out......had just bot a glock 19 and wanted to see how much i got ripped off when i bot through a local dealer  btw...got a good deal with the local guys..

yes..i am planning to go to the next gun show in jan 20/21 weekend..
and will definitely go scoping for a walther p99 this time around.

so ship..i read in other message boards in which you stated that you don't buy guns unless u actually see them yourself????? so you don't trust buying any guns via online etc?????

i have yet to buy any pistol online so i am a little reluctant myself..i like to see what i buy..even when i buy a gun that was a display model.....i get nervous...


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

let's see $800 from earl vs $600 other dealers..

$200 difference but you get a quality german made pistol 100%..

shorterm pain....:9
longterm worth it ????

would u do it????


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> so his p99's ARE all german made..no S & W logo then i take it..lol
> 
> hmmmmmmm...tempting ..all german made..but u said s &w logo is merely a stamp for them being an importer...there are no s &w parts..ie slide etc..
> is this right?
> ...


Correct - the S&W stamped P99s are still 100% german. Its just the import stamp that is required by law. If U buy one from Earl - he will have "Earl's Repaid Service" stamped on it.

U are right - I will not buy a gun w/o seeing it yet. I've had enough trouble in the past buying a NEW gun at gun stores, and I have found problems, or scratches or some other issue. And, these were new guns.

Many people do buy online. Most are good deals for people. Sometimes I read someone posting some complaint. But, as I said before - when looking for guns in the past, I've been hard pressed to get something because of issues.

When I bought my PS90 - I drove to a show 3 hours away where I had a dealer from Dallas holding onto a black one for me. I wanted to see it before I gave him any money. I could have ordered one for probably close to the same price - but I won't buy it w/o holding it and checking it out. Just my personal policy...


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

S&W imported P99 are still 100% German made.. there was only a "few" that had a barrel and slide from S&W back in the days.....
as long the German proof marks are there there is about no difference.....
Earl used to import mark his P99's on the barrel hood.. but I think he had to change that.... since with a simple barrel swap the import markings were gone bye bye.....
the only difference other than that is the sights.... The "Euro" P99's all have a Glock like rear sight, that is in metal.......
if you are in the market for just a P99 I would not buy from Earl's are you are paying more than you need to pay....
but keep in mind he is not all that bad... for instance his P5 mag special is great..... $25 for a mag is dirt cheap, considering they are $64 factory new... and yes I am aware that they are from German surplus police P5's but still a bargain from somebody like Earl.....


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i better take a cold shower.......i'm just getting a little "walther fever" thanks to shipwreck  now but it does semm unreasonable to pay extra 200 buckaroos....i'll regret it 1-2 months after i purchase it...lol

will wait for the gun show in few weeks here.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

if that's the case..i rather have S &W logo than the Earl's logo like u said..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When I couldn't find an new A/S model in 9mm during the period where they were no longer imported - I considered buying one from there. But, one, Iw anted to see it. And two, I figured if I just waited long enough, I'd eventually get one.

Now, I still have my SW99, and I like it too. I took it to the range last week. It is my nightstand gun. I have that M5 light on it, and I use it as the nightstand gun because I shoot the P99 fullsize a lot more. And this way I need not take the light on and off all the time.

I put about 1350 rounds thru my SW99 since last year. I put almost 1600 rounds thru my fullsize P99 just since June 29th when I got it


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

how do u choose your nightstand gun??
i thought the best nightstand gun was the one you practiced the most at the range..the one you shoot the most.....???

right now my nightstand gun is the beretta px4 only because i shoot that the most and it has the m6 light/laser adjusted just right with my sights..

i haven't shot my glock nor my 92fs beretta that often but i would not hesitate to use it for nightstand..

so how do u come up with your choice for a nightstand gun????


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I had a Glock 34 as mine for a while now - simply because it was the 1 gun that I had a tactical light for - I had prev bought a Glocklight for $95. It also had a 17 round mag. But, I don't shoot it that much. I shoot my P99s all the time. In SA mode, I know exactly where that trigger breaks on my P99/SW99. I bring it up to that point automatically - almost as I am still bringing the sights to bear.

Anyway - the last time I took my G34 to the range about 2 months ago - it took me quite a few shots to relearn the trigger breaking point - I hadn't shot it in 6 months.

So, I decided to switch to my P99 or SW99 as the nightstand gun. I managed to find a new M5 light on closeout for $60, so I bought that right away. I then put it on my SW99. I am very happy with that as my nightstand gun :smt023 - I shoot the P99 more, so I chose the SW99 for the nightstand gun so I need not remove the light all the time. But essentially, they are the same gun. So, its not like I need to practice with them seperately.


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

I like to deal with Earl's. Earl is a great guy to do business with. Very knowledgeable and always has in stock what you are looking for. I have bought five pistols, three threaded barrels, three silencers, many parts, mags, and holsters from him. The service and quality of everything he sells is beyond excellent.


----------

